# Up Market Prices



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I know getting a TT means higher running costs etc, but shopping tonight in Asda took the biscuit.    

Usually spend about Â£130, tonight Â£218. I nearly died. [smiley=speechless.gif]

Reason - the bar code reader priced a jar of Jalfrezi at Â£97.37!!!!!! [smiley=oops.gif]

Customer services soon gave us a credit and the jar of curry for nought. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Â£130 on a weekly shopping? How many people do you have to feed?

We are two and we never EVER had to spend more than Â£85.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Family of 4 in Leeds... weekly shop Â£12.34  ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Is this the food you need for your dog's family then?  ;D


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Weekly shop - Only go to ASDA once a month thank god.

Asda's Rolling Back Prices, and turning over their customers


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Family of 1 when working in London. I normally spend about Â£60 per week, which covers my food from Monday afternoon until Friday morning...


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

How do you get a months worth of shopping in a TTc ?
Do Audi do a secret estate version of the TT ??? ??? ???


----------



## Thumper (Nov 4, 2002)

Two of us plus 2 teenage kids - monthly food & drink spend = over Â£500 (not including meals out) :-[

and:

a) we aren't fat

b) we aren't alcoholics (well, at least the kids aren't)

c) we go out a lot & have v. active lifestyles

moral:

Bringing up kids is VERY expensive!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Lisa,

Kids need a lot of food!! They are very active and burn it very quickly.

Our average monthly supermarket bill including eating out and take aways is no more than Â£350 per month! 
We don't drink alcohol at home at all.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

R 14N

I don't have a TT yet. But on SATURDAY that all changes ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D

Richard


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Good luck for Saturday ;D

Sub-contract the weekly shop to the wife. 

You'll be too busy washing the new motor. :

If you do have to put slippy shopping bags in the boot, get your self a cargo net.
Placky bags and smooth(ish) boot floor dont mix.

Once again an early welcome to the club. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------

